

South African Government Spends $4 Million on Wordpress Website (Template) - speedyapoc
http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Free-State-govt-We-paid-R40m-for-website-20130304

======
speedyapoc
Website: <http://www.freestateonline.fs.gov.za>

Template: [http://themeforest.net/item/london-live-3-in-1-news-
magazine...](http://themeforest.net/item/london-live-3-in-1-news-magazine-and-
blog/154462)

Why can I never score these types of jobs >.<

~~~
tonteldoos
Go and tenderpreneur in South Africa ;)

